# Chick Update! :)



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

As you know, I got my chicks 3 days ago. They are doing fine!
The first night they peeped loudly. I don't blame them! They were probably scared their first night.
Now, they are adjusting and emitting the normal, happy chirps. I love the sound of them 

Today was my brother's birthday, and three of his friends came over. I set out some newspaper on the floor and put out the chick's feeder and we let them walk around and let the boys hold them and pet them. They were so gentle with them and it was very sweet to watch. They loved the chicks. One of my brother's friends nicknamed Atari "The Ninja" because she jumps out of their hands and lands perfectly. She also slid down my brother's arm and hopped back into the brooder.

We also cleaned the brooder today. It wasn't all that necessary, but the chicks had scratched away all the shavings till they reached the newspaper underneath, then soiled that. They also ("they" meaning Atari) scratched all the food out of the feeder and onto the ground EVERYWHERE XD
Also, Petal, the "shaving scratcher" as we like to call her, puts shavings in the water. I have to check in on them every once in a while to put the shavings back over the newspaper and clean the waterer.
Our chicks have distinctly different personalities already!

Raisin likes to sleep, and is more of a homebody. She tolerates being held, but she burrows into your hand to try to find a way out through your fingers.
Atari is very adventurous; she loves to get out of the brooder and walk around. She likes being held and stroked.
Wigwam is also bold; she follows after Atari out of the brooder, however, she is still a little skittish about being held. She will run from your hand and peep and struggle when you pick her up, but after a while, she will settle in your hand.
Petal is very kind and gentle, she won't run from your hand and will climb onto it if you put it in the brooder. She will settle quietly in your hand and close her eyes.




























Well, that's my little chick update! More soon.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds like you're having fun! Chicks are so cute.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sounds like a party to me lol.
As your chicks grow, you'll have to raise the feeder and waterer to prevent shavings contaminating the waterer and keeping the chicks from scratching or pecking feed out of the feeder.
A brick or short piece of 2x4 wood placed under the waterer and feeder will do the trick. As they continue to grow, add a brick or piece of wood as necessary.
I use a piece of clothesline to tie the waterer off on the cage to prevent accidental spillage, same with the feeder.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I hope they are everything you imagined and more!!!!I've been doing chickens for 16 years and the chicks are the most precious.Only problem is they grow up.And then you have a bunch of spoiled chickens...


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I hope they are everything you imagined and more!!!!I've been doing chickens for 16 years and the chicks are the most precious.Only problem is they grow up.And then you have a bunch of spoiled chickens...


Haha, I don't mind if my chickens are spoiled. I spoil my dogs already


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea my daughter says we shouldn't give our dog socks to play with because she"ll take ones she can't have. I said she's already got them all!


----------

